# Rescue of the Month?



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

What groups are on the list to put in the hat already?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> What groups are on the list to put in the hat already?


At this point I am not aware of any. This would be a fresh start and a new list to start up.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I think its still a great idea Rob but I think there has to be a better job at keeping it so people see it. It sort of fades out and people forget about it. If I am not mistaken I dont think these rescues received much at all with this. Maybe there is something you could come up with to make it more visible for people to be reminded. Maybe something like the link on top of the page for the donations to the forum. Have one for the Rescue of the Month so that people see it when they log on like they do for that one. Just an idea so it doesnt get lost.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

The story of Boris really tore at my heart. I sent a small donation to Dirks Fund after reading the posts. For me, it was reading the story of Boris that compelled me to donate.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

FranH said:


> The story of Boris really tore at my heart. I sent a small donation to Dirks Fund after reading the posts. For me, it was reading the story of Boris that compelled me to donate.


Maybe the people on this forum who are members of different rescue groups could submit a story of one of their rescues who is up for adoption or who needs help. Then the moderators and Joe pick that rescue for the rescue of the month. And then put a link on the top page like that for the donaton link for the forum.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

FranH said:


> The story of Boris really tore at my heart. I sent a small donation to Dirks Fund after reading the posts. For me, it was reading the story of Boris that compelled me to donate.


 

Same here, it sickened me and I still cry when I think of that Poor baby being so sick and that dam shelter not giving him the care he needed.....


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Maybe the people on this forum who are members of different rescue groups could submit a story of one of their rescues who is up for adoption or who needs help. Then the moderators and Joe pick that rescue for the rescue of the month. And then put a link on the top page like that for the donaton link for the forum.


 
I like that idea


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I think the rescue of the month should continue. Perhaps if one person was assigned to update it and keep it in the spotlight it would be very successful.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Maybe the people on this forum who are members of different rescue groups could submit a story of one of their rescues who is up for adoption or who needs help. Then the moderators and Joe pick that rescue for the rescue of the month. And then put a link on the top page like that for the donaton link for the forum.


These suggestions are great. As you know Donna it is difficult to have hard luck cases in a rescue. I am throwing this out there as a possibility that I thought of. What if one rescue is getting more hard luck cases in month after month? Grant it they certainly need the money but that might have the other rescue groups feeling left out. And by the time the next month rolled around, and people picked that hard luck case, there might be a more pressing one that could use the funds but would have to wait until the following month. 
I was just throwing this out there as a possibility of something that could happen. I agree 100% that hard luck cases need funds but how do we be fair to every rescue group that might be suggested.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I tried to stir up some interest by asking members if there was anyone with talents like photography, artwork, web site design etc that would offer their product/skills for a monthly auction or raffle, but got no response at all. That was really disappointing considering the number of members we have and I"m sure some very talented people.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I would love to see the Rescue of the Month start up again. I donate regularly to my local rescue, but was budgeting additional money for the rescues posted here as well. It made me proud to think GRF was instrumental in helping the rescues financially. 

In my opinion, the goldens are what this forum should be all about.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> These suggestions are great. As you know Donna it is difficult to have hard luck cases in a rescue. I am throwing this out there as a possibility that I thought of. What if one rescue is getting more hard luck cases in month after month? Grant it they certainly need the money but that might have the other rescue groups feeling left out. And by the time the next month rolled around, and people picked that hard luck case, there might be a more pressing one that could use the funds but would have to wait until the following month.
> I was just throwing this out there as a possibility of something that could happen. I agree 100% that hard luck cases need funds but how do we be fair to every rescue group that might be suggested.



Its like anything I guess. You make a choice and then those rescues that did not get chosen for that month submit for the following month. Many rescues have hardship cases and the bills get unreal. So if you pick one for one month, you still have the option of picking another hardship one the following month, if they submit their story. Choices like these are always difficult. But the upside to it is that they have the next month.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

If we just have a list of the groups that would like to be represented, then pick from those for the rescue of the month. 
Like Carraig said, there are lots of talented people here, maybe put something special together representing that rescue for the month to get attention and donations.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am obviously all for a _Rescue of the Month_ starting back up as well. It would not matter to me if people wanted it by the picking the Rescue out of the hat or to have hard luck cases submitted and that rescue will be the rescue of the month.

I just wanted to post to see if there is still interest in doing this. I would love to hear comments and/or suggestions from anyone on this topic and how to best approach this.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think that putting all the rescues in a hat and picking one would be best. It is hard to pick with the hard luck cases because almost every rescue has one or several. Is anyone interested in doing this each month? If not I would not mind doing it.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I think that putting all the rescues in a hat and picking one would be best. It is hard to pick with the hard luck cases because almost every rescue has one or several. Is anyone interested in doing this each month? If not I would not mind doing it.


I would have no problems with you offering to take care of this each month. It might make it more impartial to do it than someone like me that belongs to one of the Golden rescues.


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd love to see Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue (Vestal, NY and NE PA) get on the list. They are the people I adopted my Seamus from.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

I would like to see Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas (GRRNT) thrown in the hat for consideration. I foster for them and that is where I adopted my sweet Trooper from; also Mylissyk fosters for them and is very active; there could be others that I am not aware of.

Thanks
Kathy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would love to see the Rescue of the Month again. Everyone submit your rescue that you support/volunteer for!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I would love to see the Rescue of the Month again. Everyone submit your rescue that you support/volunteer for!


I know going through other posts that we have GRF members here that belong to these Golden Rescues;

Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue (SGRR)
Dirks Fund
Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas (GRRNT)
Homeward Bound in CA
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service (G.R.I.N)
Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue (NRGRR)
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central PA (GRRCP)
Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue (DVGRR)
Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue







(YGRR)
Golden Retriever Adoption Education and Placement (GRAPE)
Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training (GRREAT)
Midlands Golden Retriever Rescue

We also have some members here that work with other or all breed rescues that do help Goldens as well.

Labs4Rescue
Brown Animal Shelter

If I am missing any other rescue that GRF member volunteer with please post them.


Also would you like to see Golden Rescues that members here have personally adopted from and now want to have them helped out? 
For example, Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue has been suggested.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Sholley's group is missing???


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I think Sholley's group is missing???


Thanks, I have updated that previous post.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I think your missing Lil's rescue which is Midlands Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> Thanks, I have updated that previous post.


Thanks guys. I am Brown Animal Rescue. Not sure what the ARC is behind the name. We received $65.oo when we were rescue of the month. Any amount is greatly apprciated. This paid for one spay at the special rate we get. Thank you to all. We do resuce all breeds but have that still special place in the heart for the Golden. Our Polly that we rescued from GA is doing much better. Not having as many breathing problems and she seems a little bit more perky.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i would love to see this continue. i know in the past, i've also donated to shelters or rescues that have helped rescue cases posted.

for example, a few of us donated to the Shamrock Foundation when they pulled a dog that had been posted that was tugging at our heartstrings. 

so, i wouldn't rule out all breed rescues either.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am just pasting the newest update in this new post.

I know going through other posts that we have GRF members here that belong to these Golden Rescues;

Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue (SGRR)
Dirks Fund
Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas (GRRNT)
Homeward Bound in CA
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service (G.R.I.N)
Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue (NRGRR)
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central PA (GRRCP)
Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue (DVGRR)
Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue







(YGRR)
Golden Retriever Adoption Education and Placement (GRAPE)
Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training (GRREAT)
Midlands Golden Retriever Rescue

We also have some members here that work with other or all breed rescues that do help Goldens as well.

Labs4Rescue
Brown Animal Shelter

If I am missing any other rescue that GRF member volunteer with please post them.


Also would you like to see Golden Rescues that members here have personally adopted from and now want to have them helped out? 
For example, Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue has been suggested.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just let me know when you want me to pull from a hat. I would like to add Golden Retriever Rescue of Midflorida and two rescues in SC Low country golden rescue LCGRR and grateful golden rescue GGRLC. 


*UPDATE: Everyone get your names in the hat of the rescues you would like to see listed because I will pull the name on the 14th and list it so it will run from the 15th of each month. Dont want to leave any of them out.* The more the merrier. We are starting this over as if there were none done this year if you think that is fair. Just let me know or list it here.

PSS Also I would like to include Adopt a golden Atlanta. It seems that they pull alot of dogs from shelters here in Ga. There have been alot of dogs featured on our site that need saving and they get them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have added everyone's suggestion of rescues so far that you have listed and a couple of more that I named. If you think of any others just list them here and I will add them.

PS. Anyone that has something to donate and wants to list it for sale, please post it in the rescue of the month for someone can buy it. It will be handled between the two people and the money sent directly by the person selling the item. I think that would be the best way to handle it so we dont have to get a paypal account. Unless someone else wants to be in charge of any auction items. That is a great idea that Carraig (Betty) had and I think we should do that also.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I would like to add GoldenHuggs, that is who we used to adopt Bo
also, I am in process of foster application with GoldHeart


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Can we add Golden Bond Rescue in Oregon?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up for anyone to request a rescue. So far I have 22 listed. I will list them later. But basically it is all that are listed in earlier posts.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue...I got Bo from them and I am a volunteer and there are several members here that are a part of this wonderful group, with Lisa (Sunshine Goldens) being the "leader of the pack"


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, I'd like to add Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies (GRRR), located in Golden, Colorado. I adopted Finn through them, and I believe there's another member who got one or both of their pups from GRRR. Thanks!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the list that I have so far.
Golden Retriever rescue of the Rockies http://www.goldenrescue.com/index.html
Noahs Ark Animal Shelter (browns) http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH493.html
Golden Bond Rescue of Oregon http://goldenbondrescue.com/
Goldheart Golden Retriever Rescue http://www.goldheart.org/
Golden Huggs http://www.goldenhuggs.org/
Rescue a Golden Retriever of Arizona http://www.golden-retriever.org/
Adopt a Golden Atlanta http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/
Labs4 Rescue http://labs4rescue.com/index.shtml
Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue http://www.lcgrr.org/
Grateful Goldens http://www.ggrlc.org/
Midlands Golden Retriver Rescue http://midlandsgoldenrescue.org/
Golden Retriever adoption placement and education http://www.graperescue.com/
Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue http://www.ygrr.org/
Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue http://www.dvgrr.org/
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central PA http://www.grrcp.org/
Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue http://www.goldenrescuenc.org/ 
Golden Retriever in need Rescue http://www.grinrescue.org/
Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue http://www.homewardboundgoldens.org/
Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas http://www.goldenretrievers.org/
Dirks Fund http://www.dirksfund.com/ 
Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/
Great Rescue of NE Florida http://www.greatrescue.org/
Golden Retriever Rescue of MidFlorida http://www.grrmf.org/


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hope I'm not too late!

Golden Re-triever Rescue Inc., New Jersey (GRRI-NJ)
www.grrinj.org 

Jeanne in NJ
Angelo & Archie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Added to the list. Deadline is April 13.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am SO glad to read this. I'm making a spot in my budget for a little something every month !!! The power of this forum is amazing and very heartening. If everyone could realize that if enough people each do a little, miracles can happen !!!!! Thanks Mods.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just wondering if there will be a rescue chosen after the 13th for April for a month or is the plan to wait until the beginning of May? I want to plan a monthly obligation to this and need to get my budget in order!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It will run from the 15th each month to the 14th of the following month.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Just wanted to see about adding GRRACE(Golden Retriever Rescue and Community Education) for the next time. I was browsing again and I guess this last year was very rough and 2008 hasn't gone much better for them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

added to the list


----------



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

Could you add WAAGR (Wisconsin Adopt a Golden Retriever) www.waagr.org? THX


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

bumping for rescues!


----------

